# Vaping is Here to Stay



## Blackwidow (10/8/16)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (10/8/16)

Maybe change your title a little bit. Looks like vaping is standing still and not making progress.....lol

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

